# Abductor delay



## Mcknib (Sep 3, 2020)

Slight challenge this one, it's one of the dead astronaut fx abductor pcb's with no silkscreen so had to concentrate and couldn't let a good deal pass me by!

Nighmare trying to squeeze it into a 1590BB I had to chop bits off the DC jack etc doesn't look great inside but I just wanted it in after messing with 9 pots countless times

Partially etched enclosure only the mix level labelling is etched on the front I just couldn't get the binary numbers to look ok so just eventually left the toner transfer and clearcoated it

Rear is supposed to look like a sticker this part etched easily

The copper strip on the front isn't some design idea I messed up the last two 3mm LED drill holes managed to drill all the pot holes inline and made a mess of the easiest one's, knobs are what I had I'll likely change them for black eventually

Great sounding delay x 4 very easy to get ambient delay tones

The switching comes with tails whether you want it or not so added a master bypass footswitch


----------



## lcipher3 (Sep 3, 2020)

looks really cool - im a sucker for ambient delay
where did you get the pcb - his site?

what type of pots and how do they mount?  9mm?

how do you like it compared to other delays?


----------



## Mcknib (Sep 3, 2020)

Thanks, yes deadastronautfx






						Deadastronautfx
					

Pcb guitar effects pedal projects




					deadastronaut.wixsite.com
				




Probably one of the best ambient one's I've tried really easy to dial in 

They're actually 16mm pots with plastic covers removed the long/short switch is board mounted for securing it in you could go with 9mm I think but the time pot is 2MB so a bitch to find


----------



## lcipher3 (Sep 4, 2020)

Mcknib said:


> Thanks, yes deadastronautfx
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks - I'm going to have to get one of those.   Do you have any other of his pedals you'd recommend?


----------



## Mcknib (Sep 4, 2020)

The only other one I've built is the tremshifter optical tremolo with filter that gets some interesting sounds

I've got a dreamtime delay pcb but building that's way down the list

He demos most of his designs on his site and you'll find most on his you tube channel









						DEADASTRONAUTFX
					

Hi welcome to my world of guitar related stuff...here i am demonstrating my various handbuilt pedals....they are all true bypass.and i build them to order. i...




					www.youtube.com
				




He also does an etching tutorial which is pretty good

He makes all of his projects public over on DIYSB and if you email he's pretty quick at answering

So all round a good guy


----------



## lcipher3 (Sep 4, 2020)

yeah I'm really liking the sounds he gets.  The Chasm Reverb is interesting me with the oscillator


----------



## Nostradoomus (Sep 5, 2020)

Always wanted one of his boards...I just got the boards for a Sagan delay so I think I’ll be covered there


----------

